# What's your opinion on Troy-Bilt tracked 2890 ??



## Drift-King

Can anyone give me their honest evaluation of the Troy Bilt 2890 tracked SB. I found some reviews that were rather unkind to the TB machines in general because they are "simply rebranded MTD junk" I am considering the 2890 because, while the Honda and Ariens machines get great reviews, they are 2x and nearly 3x the price. (and yes I understand the argument of get what you pay for comments) Thanks so much.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

For the money it's a good homeowner unit. They are built to get the job done and nothing more. It's something that you want to keep up with maintenance on as it's not as forgiving as some others that were overbuilt.
Keep it as dry as possible when not using it, up off the salt from the car's melting road slush if stored in the garage, lube it often and inspect moving parts for wear BEFORE they cause you a problem instead of after.
If you do that you should be good for many years. :blush:

I have an abused Troy 2410 that I was given broken that I fixed and it's been getting the job done quite well on an almost 400' gravel driveway since my rider died two years ago.


----------



## Drift-King

Thanks so much for your prompt reply. I believe you identified the key element as "maintenance". I suggest that many of the problems I read about on these posts may be the result of casual care. I will keep it on my "short" list.


----------



## db9938

Albeit, I appreciate anyone being budget conscious, I would personally get behind any unit before I buy it. I know that the Honda, and Ariens are priced above the Troybilts, but there is a reason. And considering that we are well beyond the snow season, you have the opportunity to shop. And I recommend doing so.


----------



## 43128

i dont like them, i think that they are poorly built machines and are only built to get the hob done and nothing more. after about 10 years even well maintained ones start rusting away. There is a **** good reason why the the only mtd product you will find in my garage is an old mtd push blower, and even that kind of suck, has a 6 piece stamped steel inpeller which makes it weak compared to something like my 30 something year old giant vac 5hp model which has a cast iron fan


----------



## micah68kj

I've said it before. Troy Bilt made excellent rototillers, some of the very best ever. Everything else is highly suspect. You asked and this is my opinion only. Personally I wouldn't own one. I'd be much better off buying a decent used Toro or Ariens.


----------



## Zavie

I would look at the Ariens Deluxe 28. You could add tire chains and handwarmers and still not be at the Troy-Bilt price. Better yet look at the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'd have to say I'd rather have an older used better built machine but I go through them, rebuild them, paint them and maintain them. There are folks who don't want to get their hands dirty rebuilding something, don't have the time, don't have the tools or just like the warranty. As an auto mechanic it was nice having a new car and not having to work on it. Anything other than a simple problem and the car went in. 

The Troy still starts easily, blows snow like crazy and once I replaced all the broken and worn out stuff hasn't give me one problem.


----------



## HJames

I also believe it's all about care and maintenance. I have a 1999 MTD Yard Machines that I had to repower because the original Tec threw a rod, the rest of the machine is in great shape and I expect to get another 10+ years from it. It is certainly not built like my 1968 Ariens but nothing is anymore. I think you'll do just fine with the Troybilt as long as you're the type of guy that takes care of your equipment.


----------



## jtclays

Never owned one, but have worked on and ran a couple neighbors and friends TB, one of which was an actual tracked model. The metal is thin all over and they are light weight, tend to ride up. They wobble when put into heavy snow. The impeller/auger assembly when removed can be picked up from ground to bench with one hand. The separate little augers are thin and deform easily within 2 years use. They use plastic bushings on some. They use a Powermore engine that is extremely lean from the factory and gets worse after first couple tanks of fuel. Getting to anything on the engine involves removing cosmetic plastic shrouding and several hard to get to screws/bolts. The chute elevation control freezes and sticks at the chute and can pop out of the plastic holes it's mounted to. That said, they do work when you either open the jet on the carb or run with some choke. My concern would be at it's price point you can get a new Ariens or Toro , dealer network for each, and heavier gauge metal. Around here, there's no resale value on TB's. IMO it's like buying a 4 cylinder Mustang and putting the GT/Shelby graphics and wheels on it. You can get a new Toro 724 for nearly half the price of the TB. If I was going to spend that much on a blower I'd be buying a used Honda or saving a few hundred on a new Ariens Deluxe.


----------



## YSHSfan

If you are handy, I would hardly suggest you look into a used Honda, you should be able to find a decent used tracked HS928 for $800-1500.

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## Drift-King

hsblowersfan said:


> If you are handy, I would hardly suggest you look into a used Honda, you should be able to find a decent used tracked HS928 for $800-1500.
> 
> :blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


hsblowersfan - I would be thrilled to find a decent HS928TA for $800 - $1500. Unfortunately that has not been my luck as I scour the daily ads and have not found anything nearby (within a 2 hour drive). Clearly Ariens or Honda would be my first choice. My neighbor across the street has a HS622TA that he will NEVER sell, has had it about 25 years and it still runs great. We need the tracks, our driveway inclines are about 30*


----------



## YSHSfan

You should post your location Drift-King, that way other people can help you research on your area, and maybe find something for you. There are still a few months to keep looking.

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## Drift-King

hsblowersfan said:


> You should post your location Drift-King, that way other people can help you research on your area, and maybe find something for you. There are still a few months to keep looking.
> 
> :blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


I am looking for a tracked Honda HS928, HS724, even a HS622 would probably work. My Zip is 11777 Port Jefferson, (Long Island) New York. Willing to travel some. Thank you.


----------



## david7586

I'm in the same boat as drift king looking for a budget track model. I'm do wonder if snow chained tires on an equivalently priced model will perform comparably. I'm primarily wanting to not deal with that riding up issue I get when dealing with the densely packed stuff.


----------



## micmccon

I bought a 2890 and will gladly post up how it does.....when we get snow! Mine doesn't feel cheap, cheesy, or light. I actually can't wait to use it.


----------



## vasttracts

micmccon said:


> I bought a 2890 and will gladly post up how it does.....when we get snow! Mine doesn't feel cheap, cheesy, or light. I actually can't wait to use it.


For some additional info, according to America's largest consumer organization, the most reliable two+ stage brands are Honda, Troy-Bilt, and Cub Cadet, with defect/repair rates of 16%, 17%, and 18%. The most UNreliable by far are Husqvarna and Sno-Tek. This is done by survey to millions of members, not a few people who have had good or bad brand experiences in a forum. That also being said, the Troy-Bilt single stage throwers were not nearly as reliable, getting beaten by Honda and Toro soundly,


----------



## 98234

I own a Troy-Bilt lawn mower, hedge trimmer/trimmer and a Snow blower. I have no complaints. Proper maintenance as with all equipment is vital. I agree that the snowblowers (most) are light in the front and ride up, at least in the conditions I face..but a 10 or 20lb counter weight works well , and required if you use a cab. Where I live (east NS) our typical storms are 80% snow followed by 20% rain, so I use my cab if needed..otherwise, I don't bother with it...but it's nice to be somewhat dry when it happens. Regardless...I use a counter weight..always....good investment...wish I had done same with all my past machines...regardless of make.....a lot less work...in my opinion.


----------



## jonnied12

I have the tracked 2890 model, love it.


----------



## rkchainsaw

I am working on a 1996 MTD Yardman right now. Thank the good Lord it was given to me. It is very tinny and weak. Had to put a new cable and belts on it just to see what it does. It does blow snow, but after I'm done i have to bend the lower sides(by the skid shoes) back out so they are straight again. I need to do more to it, but I just needed to know how it works before i stick any more $$$ in it. I hate that there are bushings instead of bearings, but thats why they sell them cheaper. I agree its 21 years old, but I wouldn't bat an eye about buying a 20 - 30 yr old Ariens, Simplicity, or John Deere. I am not to crazy about the Toro but thats just me. And Hondas just aren't very popular around my neck of the woods so I can't say anything good or bad about them.


----------



## coastie56

I would love to have a larger machine then my 2410 that I bought in 2009 and wouldn't hesitate to buy a tracked Troy Bilt based on how well mine still runs. I did have to clean the jets twice but because of the bad fuel. Once you learn how to do it it really is simple compared to working on a car or my Harley. Use synthetic oil. I added an after market headlight and poly skids, and nothing has broke and I have no real issues with EOD and it is I believe the cheapest 2 stage they make! I simply haven't found a good reason to upgrade although these forums do make you long for fancier stuff Ha Ha. I think I need to take my calipers down to Loewes and measure the thickness on the body of Troy Bilts compared to Airens or 
cubs or someone here with real metal fab experience should chime in with real data instead of making unsubstantiated internet claims. After this election I have become less tolerant of statements without data LOL although I understand if you pay 50 percent more you want to justify the cost! My Harley cost me quite a bit more!


----------

